# Colonoscopy/EGD



## iluvicd9 (Jan 22, 2009)

I know there is an article in 'The Coding Edge' about the modifier to use when a colonscopy or an EGD is performed during a surgery global period.  Modifier -79??   What is the article and what is the modifier?    Many thanks....


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 4, 2009)

I am not aware of a recent article, but if you give me the scenario perhaps I can assist.
Debra Mitchell, MSPH, CPC-H


----------

